# BMW e39 530d 2001 SQ



## Staffordshire (Oct 1, 2011)

Hello all,
I am reading this forum for some time now,and you guys rock! all installs that you are doing are amazing. I will be trying to build some SQ system on my bmw and i thought i should register here to get some advices from you.

Ok the stuff that i will be using:
HU denon a100

amps
soundstream a50II (high+mid)
mosconi as2002 (door woofers)
audio system x-ion 160.4 (back woofers)

speakers
legatia l4 (mid)
planar ribbon tweeters 80w 
audio system hx165 phase (door woofers)
vifa m22wr09-06 (rear fill+sub?)

i am thinking to run mids 500-5000hz, tweets 5000+, doors 100-500, rear fill not sure yet but maybe up to 500hz and sub up to 100. i will post some pics for you soon just to have an idea of what im talking about. until then if you have any thoughts of this let me know  thnx and goodluck to you all


----------



## sq_guru (Oct 1, 2011)

Very nice! How do you like the ribbon tweeters?


----------



## Staffordshire (Oct 1, 2011)

hi, i haven`t tried ribbons yet,but everyone is saying only positive things so i have to try them. still waiting for capacitors and coils for my crossover.

here are some pics of the car


----------



## Staffordshire (Oct 1, 2011)

i wanted to mount speakers like that. so that i would still have all the space in the trunk,but boot size was too big for those speakers, so i had to put them in a box. i wanted to keep "stock" look as much as possible.


----------



## Staffordshire (Oct 1, 2011)

all of those pics are of my previous install, i will be redoing this whole thing a bit diff this time


----------



## Staffordshire (Oct 1, 2011)

the whole thing was connected on a singe 4 channel amp audio system xion 160.4. but this time i want to run that amp on woofers only. i want to run doors on mosconi and i want to make pillars for mids and tweets and run them on soundstream


----------



## Staffordshire (Oct 1, 2011)

I could not work much on my car so build is going very very slow. 

Got 4 wires to each door










Here u can see some amps

















New RCA`s









Tweets









Pillars will be finished with cream leather 

















I don`t think that this will be location of the amps, i`m not sure about that yet. And i have already made crossovers for mids and tweets but i will upload pics later,cause there are still some small things to do on them.


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Very nice! I'm looking at doing my pillars soon in my e39


----------



## Staffordshire (Oct 1, 2011)

good luck with your e39 they rlly suck on modding


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2011)

Interesting choices made here 
Would be interested in your thoughts on the ribbons once you have them installed and your Passive crossovers!!!

[email protected]


----------



## SSexpo03 (Jul 30, 2010)

Man I always love the look of BMW's, I always wanted an 850i... Anyhow, pretty cool choice of equipment, make sure to keep us updated.


----------



## Staffordshire (Oct 1, 2011)

hi all, so crossovers are allmost done, i think i did too high points, i should have made up to 300 for bass, 300-3000 mid and 3000+for tweets, but at the moment it is up to 500 bass 500-5000mid and 5000+hz tweeters

so here is the plan



























here is the result. this is my first crossover i have ever made,still missing connctors and maybe a glass on top,not sure yet.



























i`ve got pillars finished i`ll upload some pics later.
and i think i`ll be working on amp rack today,cause my trunk is a mess now


----------



## Staffordshire (Oct 1, 2011)

hello all, havent posted here for a while my build is going very slowly, but it is almost done. replaced my HU from denon to panasonic (i think its a downgrade) . well here is a rough idea how my install looks










since i got panasonic i wanted to run front stage from HU so as you can see i run mids and tweets from radio and door woofers from mosconi as200.2 and boot woofers are on mosconi as100.4

at the moment i use 1st order passive crossovers 
tweets 3000hz+
mids 350-3000hz
door woofer 350 down
boot woofers 80hz down

i am not happy with those morel speakers so i am thinking of going back to audio system hx speakers to the doors.

i will try to upload some pics of install this evening. still couldnt fit HU very well the bottom of the radio is touching all the heating stuff inside so cant put radio any deeper. you will see pics soon.


----------



## Staffordshire (Oct 1, 2011)

got jensen paper in oil caps for ribbons








black gate caps for mids








here is a comparison between standard cap and paper in oil,they are HUGE!









here are some pics of morels that i dont like. id say they might be good at the back but in front they suk (or i suk installing them)


----------



## Staffordshire (Oct 1, 2011)

so front stage is finished at the moment.
still have to work on boot on covers and stuff.
also i am thinking to redo crossovers and run mids 500-3k hz. and to go from 1st order to 2nd or 3rd.


----------



## Lymen (Aug 9, 2011)

Love the Panny, hope it grows on you, such a great looking unit!

Lymen


----------



## Z-Roc (Mar 22, 2012)

looks like home receiver nice never seen one like it


----------



## Staffordshire (Oct 1, 2011)

back when i had denon in my car all people who used to drive in my car used to say "omg what a piece of crap radio is this?" but no one said like that on panasonic. and when i saw pics online of the panasonic it looked ok to me but not so nice, but when i received it i really liked the looks of that HU. so in real it looks much better than on pics. 
also ordered a new tube today i might post a video soon.


----------



## burakol (Apr 25, 2008)

Did yiu have the stock dsp prior to your install? I'm planning on starting my build on my 98 540 over the summer but my biggest concern its the dsp system. Did you also run new wires for the door speakers? How did you route it through? Thanks.


----------



## Staffordshire (Oct 1, 2011)

burakol said:


> Did yiu have the stock dsp prior to your install? I'm planning on starting my build on my 98 540 over the summer but my biggest concern its the dsp system. Did you also run new wires for the door speakers? How did you route it through? Thanks.


hi, i am not sure what dsp is  but when i first got the car it was all stock, stock head unit with cd changer and all regular crappy speakers. 

In my car on right side there are two main red wires going to the battery and on left side there is a fan motor, so i could not run rca wires to the amps through any of the sides ( i had them running through left side at first but you could hear altenator sound when engine was on) so the best way is to run rca cables would be through the center of the car.
as for speaker cables i run them on both sides of the car from back amps to the front door to the speaker. i will post a pic of a wire while the door is open so you will have an idea, i have a pic on another pc so can`t post it at this moment.


----------



## perfecxionx (Sep 4, 2009)

Staffordshire said:


>


you were running two different woofers in the same enclosure?


----------



## Staffordshire (Oct 1, 2011)

perfecxionx said:


> you were running two different woofers in the same enclosure?


they look different, but it`s audio system hx line speakers and if you buy them you get two woofers with metal center and two with paper, front of the speakers look a bit different but parameters are almost the same and when i was running them in my doors i was very happy with the sound. now i am not happy with my 8inch morels in my doors. i will put audio system speakers back into my doors soon.


----------



## burakol (Apr 25, 2008)

Staffordshire said:


> hi, i am not sure what dsp is  but when i first got the car it was all stock, stock head unit with cd changer and all regular crappy speakers.
> 
> In my car on right side there are two main red wires going to the battery and on left side there is a fan motor, so i could not run rca wires to the amps through any of the sides ( i had them running through left side at first but you could hear altenator sound when engine was on) so the best way is to run rca cables would be through the center of the car.
> as for speaker cables i run them on both sides of the car from back amps to the front door to the speaker. i will post a pic of a wire while the door is open so you will have an idea, i have a pic on another pc so can`t post it at this moment.


Please do so... I'm clueless on how I can run new speaker wires through the doors... I don't want to use the stock wires for my install... 

Thanks!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Are you able to put the factory rear deck cover back in place after you cut the metal? Do you have a lot of rattle/vibration? I have an 03 e39 that I am looking at doing a similar thing with but with 2 12" subs.


----------



## Staffordshire (Oct 1, 2011)

chefhow said:


> Are you able to put the factory rear deck cover back in place after you cut the metal? Do you have a lot of rattle/vibration? I have an 03 e39 that I am looking at doing a similar thing with but with 2 12" subs.


yes you can put factory rear deck back in place no problem. the only ratling noise at the moment is coming from the roof where light is,but it is not hard to fix it i think.


----------



## silversound (Feb 5, 2010)

Thats one nice looking install.


----------



## feeshta (Oct 2, 2011)

When I saw the picture of that Panasonic in the system diagram, I thought it was random picture of an old piece of crazy home equipment. You are a braver man than I rolling around with that contraption in your dashboard. Holy freaking butt-ugly HU Batman!!! That thing takes ugly to the point of an art-form. Hope it sounds good, but I sincerely doubt it sounds any better than a digital output to a good processor. Tubes can have their place in the audio environment, but in a HU isn't one of them in my opinion unless it's as a line-driver. Can't find any info on that unit, so not sure how they are using it. 

I have a 2000 540i myself, and am mulling my options for an install. What type of bezel is that? It looks better than the others I have seen.


----------



## Staffordshire (Oct 1, 2011)

in real this HU looks a bit diff than on pics. back when i was using denon, everyone who saw it used to ask "what is this piece of crap HU?", but whoever saw panasonic used to say "omfg this HU looks so nice" really. everyone liked the looks, on pics idk it looks a bit different lol hard to explain. as for sound,it does sound better than any higher-end pioneer or alpine id say, but i do not think it would sound better than HUs like denon,nak,clarion.. it does sound very "warm" and soft (maybe too soft), and mids are a bit low. 
anyway mids was the main reason i went back to denon. kida did the same setup as some time ago,but did some small adjustments. at the moment crossover points are 100-625-5000. mids and tweets are on passive 2nd order and woofers and sub will be on amp crossovers (-18db).




























at the moment only doors are connected (no subs) and i am more than pleased with the sound.


----------

